# 21.03. 2011: Neues vom DAV



## Thomas9904 (22. März 2011)

*21.03. 2011: Neues vom DAV*

*Vorbereitung der Feeder-WM* 
Vom 17.–20. März fand in Bayern am Rhein-Main-Donau-Kanal die erste Sichtung für die Feeder-WM 2011 in Italien statt. Allen Teilnehmern machte nicht nur das teilweise kalte und nasse Wetter zu schaffen, sondern auch das sehr launische Beißverhalten der Fische
http://www.anglerverband.com/index.php?option=com_content&view=article&id=277&Itemid=288

*Interview mit Sven Brux, 1. Vorsitzender des Verbandes Deutscher Karpfen Angelclubs e.V. (VDKAC) *
Nach der Aufnahme des VDKAC als Spezialverband in den DAV hat sich Interesse an verschiedenen diesbezüglichen Themen ergeben. Grund genug für uns, einige Fragen direkt in einem Interview mit den spezialisierten Karpfenanglern aufzugreifen. Rede und Antwort stand uns der 1. VDKAC-Vorsitzende Sven Brux.
http://www.anglerverband.com/index.php?option=com_content&view=article&id=276&Itemid=287


*Libellen zeigen uns den Klimawandel* 
Jeder Angler hat bei seiner Lieblingsbeschäftigung bestimmt schon einmal Libellen beobachtet, wenn er auf den erhofften Biss gewartet hat. Diese Beobachtungen können in diesem Sommer helfen, mehr über die Veränderungen in unserer Natur zu erfahren. Und Sie können dabei helfen! Melden Sie dem BUND Ihre Beobachtungen der Feuerlibelle.
http://www.anglerverband.com/index.php?option=com_content&view=article&id=275&Itemid=286


*Ältester Angelverein Deutschlands feiert Jubiläum* 
Bei einem „fidelen Angeln an der Spree“, wie es in der Chronik des Vereins heißt, entstand Mitte des 19. Jahrhunderts unter den Teilnehmern der Gedanke einen Verein zu gründen. Am 8. März dieses Jahres beging der älteste Anglerverein Deutschlands, der AV „Angelfreunde 1866“ e.V. im DAV-Landesverband Berlin e.V., sein 145jähriges Jubiläum.
http://www.anglerverband.com/index.php?option=com_content&view=article&id=274&Itemid=285


*Besuch des Präsidenten des DAV Günter Markstein beim Ministerpräsidenten von Schleswig-Holstein* 
Peter Harry Carstensen Der Ministerpräsident, wegen seines großen Engagements für die Belange der Angel- und Berufsfischer seit 2006 Ehrenmitglied des DAV, zeigte im Gespräch bei vielen Problemen der Fischerei seine Verbundenheit mit dem Berufsstand und der Freizeitfischerei. Sowohl von Peter Harry Carstensen als auch von Günter Markstein wurde das Aussetzen der Fusionsgespräche zwischen dem Deutschen Anglerverband und dem Verband Deutscher Sportfischer durch den VDSF als nicht zielführend bezeichnet
http://www.anglerverband.com/index.php?option=com_content&view=article&id=272&Itemid=283


----------

